# my cage. suggestions welcome



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

well, I've finally furnished the rat home. be getting them sometime after the 14th. pretty excited.  
anyways...
I'm not sure what model or brand this cage is, I've never seen it anywhere else, but I like it.




























do you think its too bare?
I have a fleece hidey house, I could add some cardboard boxes too.

any suggestions welcome


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Boxes might be nice, but I think it looks nice... They'll want room to run anyway.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

hmmm, yeah thats what I was thinking. I should give them plenty of space.
I'll find an empty tissue box or something too.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Some clips to keep the fleece down on the levels lol. It looks so nice and clean and untouched XD


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

yeah, I know it'll be...not so neat once the boys are in, but its nice to have it clean for a while.
I believe I have some clips....yup, those'll be a good idea. thanks


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

that cage looks very similar to but a tad smaller than the one i have ginger & loco in. i took the floor out of mine though to give them just that little bit more room. i put a tissue box complete with tissues on the first level, and the girls have fun pulling them out and then stuffing them between the bars on the lower level so i cant see them, then they use the empty box to stash food in.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I love that it has a color scheme.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

My girlfriend got that one just yesterday in black. It's amazingly cool, especially since she got it for like five bucks on ebay. The tray at the bottom slides out so you don't have to take the cage apart to clean it. Nice find.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

That is a nice cage. I like the two doors on the front as it looks easy to get the rats in and out off.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Where did you buy that cage?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I was going to get that one for my girls. Very nice! Love the colors


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I like it. they may do some rearrangin. Its nice. how many rats will be in it?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Eee, I love the colors! Though it does look a bit on the small side. How many ratties are going in there?


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

the cage calculator said it was alright for three.
I'm only getting *two*.

24 high
30 wide
18 deep

I added some clips to keep the felt down too. 

I got it on e-bay for about 5 bucks, but with shipping it was somewhere around $47.

thanks everyone.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> I got it on e-bay for about 5 bucks, but with shipping it was somewhere around $47.


Awesome find for 5 bucks.........now we must find out how to thwart the delivery system. We should go on strike and DEMAND lower shipping fees. 

"Heck no we won't buy....shipping fees are way too high!" 

lol ........ i crack myself up!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

MopyDream44 said:


> > I got it on e-bay for about 5 bucks, but with shipping it was somewhere around $47.
> 
> 
> Awesome find for 5 bucks.........now we must find out how to thwart the delivery system. We should go on strike and DEMAND lower shipping fees.
> ...


I am always looking to buy things and getting ready to enter the card numbers, until i see the deliver fees.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats such a nice cage im going to get some felt for one of my levels using sky blue because im re-painting the cage that colour and the bottom will be a dark purple for my boys!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I really like that cage. If i were u id be worried about ur ratties getting litter trained i noticed u are using nice clean felt. and a litter pan. they might go potty on the felt a few times before getting the idea of litter. well thats a very very nice cage. : ) i give it a thumbs up for 2rats -Josh


----------



## Snufflez (Sep 9, 2007)

That cage looks just like mine.. except black.. and not so colorful..lol... I think it is a Ferret cage.. where it comes from dunno... I got mine from my dads friend about 3 years ago when he had a ferret. He had it for like 8 yrs i think. Mine isnt so ful either... I have a little house thing, an igloo, a chew tube, and a hammock. Maci seems to like it though.. she loves to climb...


----------

